# New Grand Hunting Retriever Champion Boykin Spaniel



## Esylivin (Apr 7, 2011)

Introducing *GRHRCH UH Saint Thomas Chief*. The HRC International Grand was held in Granada, MS, 402 dogs entered only 57 were victorious. The best retrievers from the US and Canada competed in arguably the most difficult Retriever Hunt Test in North America. Chief was one of the 57 to pass as well as one of only 11 to receive his Grand Title (takes two Grand passes to title). Chief is only the second Boykin and 3rd Spaniel to achieve the Grand Title. 

Bringing it home to Georgia.


----------



## quint (Apr 7, 2011)

congradulations


----------



## ngaduck (Apr 7, 2011)

Time to change your signature. Congrats!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome picture ... what a fantastic accomplishment; I know you guys are proud, and rightfully so!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2011)

That is awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Apr 7, 2011)

That's awesome Dan. I knew that you'd get it done. Congratulations on an accomplishment that very few will ever experience.


----------



## quackwacker (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome Dan!    Now thats something to be proud of!


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Apr 7, 2011)

*Awesome!!!*

That Is Awesome!!! Bring it back to GA for the LBDs..You and Chief did a Great job. CONGRATULATIONS!!! well deserved!!!  Nice family Picture!
David


----------



## Banjo (Apr 8, 2011)

Beautiful Dog.....Congratulations.  We just got our first Boykin and are really enjoying her.


----------



## waterdogs (Apr 8, 2011)

Great job we as a hrc family are proud of what you and chief have done.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats Sir!!!!!! That is quite an achievement. 

I bet Chief is one awesome LBD!!!!


----------



## bkl021475 (Apr 8, 2011)

Congratulations man, that's awesome!


----------



## Takkle (Apr 8, 2011)

*Takkle*

Great accomplishment, congradulations!


----------



## maker4life (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats !


----------



## John F Hughes (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats Chief and Dan. You are geared up to take 1st at Nationals this weekend.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 11, 2011)

Fantastic!  Congratulations!


----------



## smokedoff (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations Dan.


----------



## georgiaboy (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## ginn68 (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats!  The wonderful brown dogs!


----------



## georgia_hunter (Apr 23, 2011)

Congrats!!!! Gotta love a hard workin Boykin.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Apr 24, 2011)

good deal!


----------

